# Frage Vorbereitungslehrgang



## Barsch26 (22. August 2009)

Ich werde jetzt im september mit dem Lehrgang anfangen
nun meine Frage komme aus NRW wohne im Kreis Mettmann

Muss man sich für die Prüfung selber anmelden??????


----------



## antonio (22. August 2009)

*AW: Frage Vorbereitungslehrgang*

ich weiß nicht wie es in nrw ist aber hier bei uns macht das der lehrgangsleiter.
ich denke mal bei euch wirds auch so laufen.
das bekommst du aber alles am 1. tag gesagt.

antonio


----------



## Barsch26 (22. August 2009)

*AW: Frage Vorbereitungslehrgang*

ok danke


----------



## Borg (22. August 2009)

*AW: Frage Vorbereitungslehrgang*

Ich würde mich da nochmal erkundigen! Komme auch aus NRW und bei uns muss man sich bei manchen Kursen selber zur Fischerprüfung anmelden.

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## Jens0883 (22. August 2009)

*AW: Frage Vorbereitungslehrgang*

Wir wurden vom Kursleiter angemeldet. Aber besser mal nachfragen.


----------



## DerAngler93 (22. August 2009)

*AW: Frage Vorbereitungslehrgang*

Wir ahben Formulare bekommen so garde noch rechtzeitig (heißt 4wochen und 1tag vor dem kurs also 1 tag vor anmeldefrist |gr:


----------



## dodo12 (30. August 2009)

*AW: Frage Vorbereitungslehrgang*

Man muss sich meistens selber anmelden!


----------



## Fanne (30. August 2009)

*AW: Frage Vorbereitungslehrgang*

meines  wissens muss sich selber angemeldet werden und auch bei der anmeldung die prüfungsgebühr entrichtet werden !!


grüsse


----------



## bigkmi (31. August 2009)

*AW: Frage Vorbereitungslehrgang*

Eine Anmeldung bei der unteren Fischereibehörde muss 4 Wochen vor dem Prüfungstermin erfolgen. Anträge erhält man in den Bürgerbüros und sind tw sogar im Internet herunterladbar. 
http://www.kreis-mettmann.de/media/custom/478_2773_1.PDF
Der Antrag muss eigenhändig unterschrieben werden, bei Minderjährigen auch von den Eltern. Wichtig ist, den Termin nicht zu verpassen. Eine Nachmeldung ist äußerst schwierig.

Tl
bigkmi


----------



## Barsch26 (31. August 2009)

*AW: Frage Vorbereitungslehrgang*

habe mich erkundigt müssen uns nicht selber anmelden 

Trozdem Danke an alle


----------

